# Help with carving bar



## Sawbear (Mar 2, 2014)

I need help with setting up a carving chain saw. I purchased a carving saw package from Bailey's online- Husqvarna 240 with Woodland Pro carving bar last summer. I have had nothing but trouble with the chainsaw. I can't get it started despite multiple trips to the shop (the story is much longer but I won't bore you with the details). Bottom line- I am fed up with the chainsaw and would like to purchase a new one. A search of customer surveys indicate that many folks have had trouble starting the Husqvarna 240. Does anyone have a suggestion for me regarding what setup I should get? Should I try to salvage the carving bar and purchase a new chainsaw that fits it? Should I dispose of everything and start with a whole new setup? Frankly, I am reluctant to purchase a chainsaw on-line because I have had so much trouble with the setup I have. I would prefer to purchase an off-the-shelf chainsaw from a nearby dealer that I can modify to fit my bar rather than risking another on-line purchase. But I am open to any suggestions.


----------



## mcdarvy (Mar 2, 2014)

yes, the 240 is american garbage!
most cheep saws are, but the ms170 is a great detailing saw, with the picco bar it comes with, it can be used for blocking , then switch saw to detail with 1/4th pitch carving chain and dime tip. i ran one saw for my first year, switching the bar set up.
the 170 is a great saw, pros are its the best for its price hands down,,, cons are 5-7 pulls to start , and if you apply more than 20-40 pounds regularly you will bend rod,,,i keep the pressure light 10lbs or less, 

besides the 170,,,the dolmar ps 32 is ok, better with mods,,,
a used ryobi 40cc witch is a rebadged redmax, is the best avaible saw for a used price,,i got a ryobi40cc for 40$ and i like it more than my 500$ saws!

i would ask baileys for your money back, carver are a staple for them and thay shouldnt be rippin off new guys.


----------



## Sawbear (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you for the quick response. Just a couple of quick questions- What is a ms170? Any idea where I can buy the ms170, the 1/4th pitch carving chain, and dime tip? Suggestions on a name brand for the dime tip? If I purchase the ms170, will I need to change the sproket to fit the bar?
I probably should send the chainsaw back to Bailey's but I have spent literally months on the phone with them, at the authorized dealer for Husqvarna in my home town, and at a small engine repair shop trying to get this chainsaw to work. I am not happy with Bailey's or the dealer. The time I spend packing the chainsaw in a box and shipping it back to Bailey's is more time than I wish to spend on this chainsaw, even if I could get my money back. Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## mcdarvy (Mar 2, 2014)

the carving bar on the husky 240 can be used on other saws, if you have a pic i could let u know if the bar would be universal or not, i think its universal

the sthil ms170 can be purchased at local dealer for 180$ 

i suggest sell the saw or trade it, ill give you a great running dolmar ps 32 with quarter tip on a 3/8th pitch its not ideal but runs great, just tossin that out there because i can fix any saw, well with new parts....

ebay and craigslist has stihl ms170 sometimes

the ms170 will need new sprocket for 1/4 th pitch


----------



## DonnerParty (Mar 3, 2014)

Check out the Stihl MS171 instead of the 170. It has a fully adjustable carb.


----------

